# Free Tree Onion Sets



## SurvivalNut

My Tree Onions (Egyptian Walking Onions) have done too well this year. I have about 12 sets of bulbs I am willing to send out to forum members at no charge, just PM me. I will post when they are gone.

Tree onion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can eat the onion, bulb and stalk. They reproduce easily and are drought resistant (in my experience).

These overwintered through 2 feet of winter snow and - temps. They are hardy and supposedly good for zones 3-9. My elevation is 2000 ft.

I keep just a couple going to have a decent planting stock always available.

These are sprouted and need to be planted right away.


----------



## Genevieve

PM sent! Thank You so much!!


----------



## Woody

Sent a PM also.

I love trying something new in the garden, you never know.

Thank you for the kind offer.


----------



## gypsysue

Thanks, SurvivalNut, PM sent!

On that note, I have dozens, maybe hundreds, of Thornless Raspberry plants to thin out this fall. If anyone is interested, let us know! I'll post it again toward September. The roots can be wrapped in wet newspaper or paper towels, the plants put in a plastic bag, boxed, and mailed.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, SurvivalNut, PM sent!
> 
> On that note, I have dozens, maybe hundreds, of Thornless Raspberry plants to thin out this fall. If anyone is interested, let us know! I'll post it again toward September. The roots can be wrapped in wet newspaper or paper towels, the plants put in a plastic bag, boxed, and mailed.


PLEASE, someone, many somenes remember this in the fall. We're being overrun by the them........


----------



## Genevieve

LOL. I have raspberries. 

I don't know about where you all live, but around here if you put something out in front of your place with a sign that says FREE on it.....it's gone hun! Doesn't matter what it is. seriously! LOL Even if something doesn't work the metal scrappers will stop and get it because they can recycle it and get money for it LOL
You might want to think about going that route if nothing else.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Genevieve said:


> LOL. I have raspberries.
> 
> I don't know about where you all live, but around here if you put something out in front of your place with a sign that says FREE on it.....it's gone hun! Doesn't matter what it is. seriously! LOL Even if something doesn't work the metal scrappers will stop and get it because they can recycle it and get money for it LOL
> You might want to think about going that route if nothing else.


Good suggestion for most people but we live way out in the boonies. Only one full-time resident beyond us and traffic is about three vehicles per day...all local.

We have given many away and planted them in other parts of the property but just can't keep up with the supply. They're almost like weeds


----------



## gypsysue

Genevieve, good idea, but like MMM said, it won't work here. Thanks, though!

Sharing them with preppers who like to plant perenniel edibles (long-term food storage in the garden!) would still be my first choice! I've given plants away to just about everyone I can force them on around here! (Raspberries, strawberries, herbs, rhubarb...)


----------



## Genevieve

My onions came saturday!! Thank You SurvivalNut!!! I will be sending a proper thank you note via snail mail but wanted to get a thank you out to ya quick like LOL I'll be getting them in the ground today. Yesterday was SO hot and humid. Heat index was over 100. Nothing was moving yesterday LOL


----------



## gypsysue

Got my onions, too! Thanks, SurvivalNut! I've got them in the ground and looking good so far!


----------



## Woody

Mine arrived Sat also, thank you for sharing with the group!


----------



## mdprepper

Mine have arrived! Thank you so much.


----------



## gam46

Bumping up for discussion on growing and using them. I know these perennials as Egyptian walking onions. Very easy to grow. I would like to use them as scallions, but often find that the stalks have turned tough earlier than I would have expected. Suppose that if I move them into a much better prepared area, one with good tilth, and keep them well-watered, I might get what I'd like?

I have not used the bulbs, but understand they may have a strong flavor. That might mean I'd just need fewer in a dish. The idea of using the bulbils, both in cooking and as fermented pickles intrigues me. Don't currently and hope to never need an idea I saw on youtube. It is to wash and freeze the roots for later use to flavor stews, etc. I have not tried but have considered dehydrating and powdering the tough stalks as I have for overgrown okra.

Your ideas, experience, and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## harlequin

A member of another prepper forum sent me some corms several years ago. I have never harvested them, and indeed they do "walk". They have spread all over a raised bed and have even spilled over the stone walls.


----------

